# intros day 1



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

hi all 


i am after more advice and insight
today was day 1 of intros we spent an hour to an hour and a half with LOs aged 7 and 4
7 year old lovely and understands but i felt unwanted to an extent by the 4 yr old who would cling to FC every time she came in to the room and didn' t want to hug us goodbye and had a session of "crocodile tears" clinging to FC but the 7 yr old happily hugged us
i am telling myself this is because the old one gets what is happening and the younger doesn't
any thoughts or insights gratefully received


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hiya
Congratulations on meeting your children   

Hmm, tbh I think it is hard to understand 'why' children/people react the way they do.  But i would say that is normal for the 4 year old, you are still technically a stranger    Give yourselves time to get to know each other.

Enjoy getting to know your children and bonding with them - I look forward to hearing about the rest of intro's


----------

